# DIY Washing Machine Drain Fix



## Rmwoiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have recently began trying to repair a DIY washing machine box/standpipe issue. I tried connecting my washing machine drain hose into the existing washing machine box/standpipe. As soon as the washing machine went to drain, the standpipe on the washing machine box was not able to handle the volume and over flowed quickly. After doing some troubleshooting I opened up a section of the wall and found this. I found that the standpipe was reduced from 2" to 1 1/2" and piped into a common drain with the sink. I also found that a P trap was never installed allowing and sewer gases through. In addition to that, the A/C condensate line was also piped into the same standpipe. 
So basically I have a lot of work in front of me. Can anyone give me any insight into why the drain is overflowing when the washing machine drains? Is it because the standpipe is 1 1/2" or is it because the drain does not have a P trap or a vent? I have done enough plumping projects around the house but I am a little lost on where to start with this one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Apr 6, 2012)

For a washer machine drain need to be 2" all the way to the stack. Must install a p - trap and the trap need to have a vent on. The stand pipe only can between 18" to 30" long. You mite be able to put a pop vent on it. Instead off trying to fine a vent. You can not have a a/c condensate drain tie in to the sewer line. You could get sewer gas discharge at the unit if it not trap or the trap drys out in the winter.  Take the drain to the mop sink and dump it in or run it out side  or a floor drain.


----------



## Rmwoiak (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, turns out the plumbing riser is 1 1/2" so I will not be able to connect the standpipe to the riser. I have a mop sink so I am just going to drain the washer directly into the sink and abandon the standpipe idea. I decided that I want to pipe the AC condenstate line directly into the sink. I am going to use a new tail piece on the sink with a connection for a dishwasher (see link below) and run a hose from the 3/4 PVC condesate line into the new tail piece. Is there a connection I need to transition from 3/4 PVC to this hose connection? Thanks. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000DZBLXC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

